# An incredible 'lesson' on serialism and the 12 tone row.



## Tang (Jun 28, 2013)

It starts off slow, but gets incredible (Especially her version of Mary Had a Little Lamb). Enjoy friends.

EDIT: I will admit to getting major chills the first time I heard her Mary Had a Little Lamb. Holy shit, that was cool.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know how this slipped past my subscription bar, but i'n glad you shared it. phenomenal, I could never really get surrealism in music class. I swear they should just get a load of these youtube vloggers up on projectors instead of having crappy teachers that don't care about any of their A-level students.

---edit---

sorry, got a little ranty there ... my A-level music teacher was no good is all.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 28, 2013)

Holy crap. That was awesome.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 28, 2013)

Saw this the other day. A very cool watch. She has a great grasp on the subject.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey SW, do you have a special lady yet? Assuming she's your preferred gender, of course.

Ray


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 29, 2013)

^ I wouldn't be able to stand the constant smell of markers.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 29, 2013)

Holy crap, that was cool. Not so much just the lesson, but the infusion of math and IP politics in a sort of a Dennis Miller try-to-keep-up stream of consciousness. I'd love to just hang out with her and talk about this sort of thing!


----------



## Osorio (Jun 29, 2013)

I really liked the way she approached the subject. Making the 12 tone row thing not sound completely atonal. Sort of defies the purpose of the technique as it was intended, but gives really nice results... I may have to try and see if I can come up with some stuff that sounds good. Personally, I enjoy the idea of mixing "atonal" moments in, to emphasize tonality when it happens, more than to go straight-up full atonal.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 29, 2013)

venneer said:


> I really liked the way she approached the subject. Making the 12 tone row thing not sound completely atonal. Sort of defies the purpose of the technique as it was indeed, but gives really nice results... I may have to try and see if I can come up with some stuff that sounds good. Personally, I enjoy the idea of mixing "atonal" moments in, to emphasize tonality when it happens, more than to go straight-up full atonal.



I sorta go for the opposite. A bunch of f-ed up atonal shit with moments of pretty peppered in so the listener can sink their teeth into something only to be ripped back away from them.

I actually just finished writing a 12 tone row song. Its really difficult to play stuff you cant hum. You sorta have to memorize the patterns to get started.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Her "Mary" had a very Tori Amos vibe to it....loved it. Good video find.


----------



## smackhead999 (Jun 30, 2013)

Id hit it.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll drop this in here as it's relevant...


----------



## dudeskin (Jul 3, 2013)

ill also drop this in for more info for people....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...d-science-can-you-explain-me-please-guys.html


----------



## vansinn (Jul 5, 2013)

What a gifted girl (and speed talker, hehe). Cool find, thanks 

I've sometimes tried looking into such math/science-based ways of looking at music.
I generally find these techniques less musical; however, they do tend to lead to interesting new ways..

EDIT: Just watched Ron Jarzombek's vid - I'll have to adjust my way of looking at these things 

EDIT 2: I'm beginning to hear and see math when listening to all sorts of progressed /developed music.
With a Bit'o'luck I'll develop into being able to see flying colors and geometric symbols, based on cosmological math too


----------



## Osorio (Jul 5, 2013)

For those interested, I gathered around a few threads on the subject... Links:

&#8226; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/127741-12-tone-rows.html
&#8226; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...s/133329-could-someone-explain-tone-rows.html
&#8226; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/jazz-acoustic-classical-fingerstyle/102650-12-tone-thread.html
&#8226; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/150054-12-tone-technique.html
&#8226; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/73553-circle-12-tones.html


----------



## Winspear (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 6, 2013)

Holy crap. That was freaking awesome.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Very cool. My jaw just dropped.


----------



## MartinMTL (Jul 7, 2013)

I am now inspired to try to write a piece of music using this. Of course I am not anticipating the fact that I will be very disappointed with the outcome, but whatever.


----------



## ihunda (Jul 8, 2013)

This amazing women (see her other videos) describes herself as:



> Vi Hart likes triangles! AND APPLES!
> I'm a professional mathemusician at Khan Academy: Khan Academy



So yeah, I didn't know mathemusician existed  Cool


----------



## r134 (Jul 8, 2013)

we did 12 tone serialism in music theory. It involves a lot of coloring. Coloring tone rows, and following colors. I nearly failed some assignments because I dont own any colored markers :X


----------



## in-pursuit (Jul 11, 2013)

that was pretty informative, and awesomely entertaining. thanks for the share!


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 12, 2013)

Cool lesson in terms of information, once she actually revealed it, but I had to turn it off because the whimsical humour and constant posturing was doing my head in.


----------

